# Waiting for BB certificate



## Jill666 (Dec 30, 2002)

My school has a six- month probationary period before you get the Shodan certificate after you are promoted. Is this customary? The explanation was that many students quit after their BB promotion which I see as the student's problem if they are satisfied with that, not the instructors. Is there a better reason?

Mine was actually given to me (and my training partner) four months later.


----------



## Jill666 (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey I just got promoted again- the coveted yellow belt!


----------



## Jill666 (Dec 30, 2002)

.:flushed:


----------



## D_Brady (Dec 30, 2002)

hey Jill666, When you say It wasn't me , is that refering to the movie Rocketman or something different.

     Dan.


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *My school has a six- month probationary period before you get the Shodan certificate after you are promoted. Is this customary? The explanation was that many students quit after their BB promotion which I see as the student's problem if they are satisfied with that, not the instructors. Is there a better reason?
> Mine was actually given to me (and my training partner) four months later.*



Please see the _"You may be in a McDojo"_ thread...
:shrug:


----------



## cdhall (Dec 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *My school has a six- month probationary period before you get the Shodan certificate after you are promoted. Is this customary? The explanation was that many students quit after their BB promotion which I see as the student's problem if they are satisfied with that, not the instructors. Is there a better reason? *



My original instructor instituted a 1 year probation period after one of the Black Belt's very questionable private personal conduct issues became very public after his Black Belt Promotion.  This guy actually had his belt taken away.  Later it was given back but the 1yr probation was instituted.

I think the theory here is the same as cities not wanting to name streets after living persons.  They may be great guys, but if a lot of negative stuff comes out after they die, what do you do?  I know you can rename the street, but this policy is designed to avoid embarrasment I think.

Personally I think it may be more embarrassing to let one of your students "slide" so much that you don't catch them until they quit after Black.

But if the policy is there up front, you have a choice to go somewhere else first.

I mean, you get your High School diploma when you graduate.  I think some instructors don't feel comfortable teaching commercially.  I think this is the main issue.  Either you teach them if they pay you or you teach them only if you feel like it but trying to both seems like it generates problems.  I know there are ways to do it.

I think I've decided that I am not going to ever open a commercial school (well, not in the near future anyway) but I would disclose everything in advance and when you finished your last technique/test then you get your stuff and that is the deal I should have signed you up for.  

I'll go look for the McDojo thread now.


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *This guy actually had his belt taken away.*



They took his belt away? How do they do that? I mean, did they crack open his head and give him a lobotomy as well so he couldn't access the info until he was ready again?


----------



## Jill666 (Dec 31, 2002)

It refers to Raw- Eddie Murphy. Also a private joke in my dojo.

I think I changed it as well this week- Jill


----------



## D_Brady (Jan 1, 2003)

Take no-  hmmm 5 letters across   hmmm ok I give up how about a hint I was never any good at these things.



    ( crossword impaired) Dan.


----------



## Doc (Jan 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *My school has a six- month probationary period before you get the Shodan certificate after you are promoted. Is this customary? The explanation was that many students quit after their BB promotion which I see as the student's problem if they are satisfied with that, not the instructors. Is there a better reason?
> 
> Mine was actually given to me (and my training partner) four months later.   *



Either you earned it or you didn't. Mr. Parker would hand them out as soon as possible after you passed. If he knew you would pass, he handed it to you that day.

If you're going to get a diploma, it should be with the belt. So if you leave the school after you make black, does that mean you are no longer a black belt because he wouldn't give you a diploma? I'd tell him to keep it.


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *Either you earned it or you didn't. Mr. Parker would hand them out as soon as possible after you passed. If he knew you would pass, he handed it to you that day.
> If you're going to get a diploma, it should be with the belt. So if you leave the school after you make black, does that mean you are no longer a black belt because he wouldn't give you a diploma? I'd tell him to keep it. *



Doc, you're a man after my own heart!!!
:cheers:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 1, 2003)

Well I can understand a probationary period after a test. Most generally what I've seen people quit after getting their first black. Not always but most think they are done and know enough. If the instructor wants to know if he's still going to have a student 6 mo. or a yr. from now then let him hold it. Here's what I seen. My friend had a couple of BB. After the second one passed these two individuals opened up a school across the street from his. They also took a lot of his students because they didn't train as hard. Unfortunately most people now a days want something for nothing with as little effort as possible. This is where he had the idea to withhold the cert. Anyone can order a black belt from asian world, or century online anytime they wish.


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 1, 2003)

Exactly. Either you earned the belt or you didn't. If you left the next day, well that's your problem if you wanna be a jerk-off.

As for the **** in my quote, well the word sounds like spit, and I wasn't the one who used ****'s, the system did it. Guess I'll change it again soon.


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Exactly. Either you earned the belt or you didn't. If you left the next day, well that's your problem if you wanna be a jerk-off.*



It's blackmail of a type. Plain and simple. He wants to keep you there for another 6 months to get that last itty bitty cash out of you.

You asked if it was customary. No. It isn't. Most schools cough up the cert at testing time. Otherwise why would you bother to test?

Sure you can com eup with tons of reasons for it. Stops students from leaving. Ensures that the quality of the belt holder blah blah blah. If the person wasn't ready then don't test them then.


----------



## chufeng (Jan 1, 2003)

That is the first time I've ever heard of this practice...

Very unusual...

As for the other post regarding taking away someone's belt...I've seen that done...NO you can't take away the learning, but you can prevent someone from teaching and promoting others in YOUR system.

Most Black-belts don't transfer from system to system anyways...if someone wants to take the rank and run, they will.

:asian:
chufeng


----------

